# Tailgate Help



## firsthyme (Sep 26, 2004)

I just started a tailgate group for the HS Football games.

Week one I made a New England style Chowda with a smoked Codfish kicker, Others contributed: Buffalo Wings, Chili, Sausage & Pepers, Jambalaya, Grilled Sliced Sirloin, Melon wrapped in Proscuitto, "Iced Coffee", Brownies.

This Friday night I plan on making "Gumbo". 

I'm cooking for a pretty diverse crowd and I could use some insight on how to prep and serve this "N'awlens" delight.

Got Gumbo?

 8)    8)
      RAK


----------



## mudbug (Sep 26, 2004)

hoo rah!

I and others have posted some gumbo recipes elsewhere on this board.  type "gumbo" in the search thingy above and you'll find them.

I always serve gumbo over rice.


----------



## firsthyme (Sep 26, 2004)

*searching*



			
				mudbug said:
			
		

> hoo rah!
> 
> I and others have posted some gumbo recipes elsewhere on this board.  type "gumbo" in the search thingy above and you'll find them.
> 
> I always serve gumbo over rice.



Thanks for the tip Mud.
I'll be searching.

 8)    8) 
RAK

PS. Up early eh!


----------



## Juliev (Sep 27, 2004)

Chili for a crowd: serves about 40 people

6 lbs kidney suet 
40 lbs ground beef 
1 qt vegetable oil 
2 qts Canola oil 
4 (very) lg yellow onions 
10 med heads garlic 
1 bunch fresh parsley 
1 (1/4 oz) pkg plus 2 peppers of dried whole habanero chiles 
3 ancho chile peppers 
10 sm hot chiles 
12 japanese red chile peppers 
3 tbsp ground white pepper 
3 tbsp fresh ground black peppers 
1 (2.12 oz) jar paprika 
2 lbs real butter 
1 tbsp. ground cumin 
9 (15 oz) cans tomato sauce 
1 (12 oz) can tomato paste 
1 (3 or 4 oz) jar accent 
salt to taste 
red chile or kidney beans 

Render suet and drain. Brown beef in skillet using drained suet (throw cracklins away). Put cooked beef in a very large cooking pot. 

Chop onions, garlic and parsley (fine chop). Saute onions until clear, add garlic and parsley. Cook 5 minutes or so. Do not brown garlic (it will be bitter). Add to cooked meat. 

Add enough other oil to get desired amount. (If you don't like your chili greasy, don't use extra oil.) 

Crush or grind all of the whole chile peppers, remove stems. Add white and black pepper, paprika and cumin. Mix all together thoroughly. Use about 1/2 tablespoon of this mixture for each pound of ground beef (more for hotter). Add tomato sauce and paste. Cook 30 minutes, add butter and let simmer 20 to 30 minutes. Salt to taste. Float chili over heated beans. Eat. If you like extra hot chili, use more habanero chiles, hottest pepper in the world.


----------



## firsthyme (Sep 28, 2004)

*Thanks and thanks again*



			
				Juliev said:
			
		

> Chili for a crowd: serves about 40 people
> 
> 6 lbs kidney suet
> 40 lbs ground beef
> ...



 
Thanks.
Looks like a Great Chili recipe!

I'll have to try that the next time I make Chili.

I also found your Seafood Gumbo recipe in my DC search efforts.
Another good one!
Thanks again.

 8)    8) 
RAK


----------



## Juliev (Sep 28, 2004)

You're welcome!  It does look really good, but it looks really spicy.  If you don't want it so spicy, try substituting some milder peppers in for the hot ones.  If you do make this for a lot of people, some of them might like a milder chili.  I came across this in a book of mine and thought of this post.
Good luck with your gumbo.. is that all you're bringing?


----------



## Juliev (Sep 28, 2004)

Here is another one for ya... Do you have ways of using crockpots and stuff to keep things warm?  Let me know.. then I have all KINDS of ideas.

Beef Stew:

6-8 lbs beef stew meat, cut 1 1/2 inch cubes
4 onions, sliced/diced
4 lg stalks celery, sliced diagonally
24 carrots, cut in chunks
Salt as desired
1/2 cup minute tapioca
3-4 cup tomato juice
Potatoes, peeled and cut up

Place raw meat in large roasting pan. Layer onions and celery over meat (potatoes go later).

Mix salt, tapioca with tomato juice. Pour over meat and vegetables. Cover pan with heavy duty aluminum foil and seal edges. Bake stew in oven 300 degrees for 5 hours.

Uncover midway during baking - stir stew from bottom. Now add potatoes and finish baking.

Tomato juice and liquid from vegetables makes a tasty brown gravy. Serve with cole slaw and rolls. Good for a large get together!


----------



## firsthyme (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks again Jules.

I may also bring a jug of coffee coolata. (A recipe provided by Scott123)

Our tailgate is in the style of "pot Luck" . Sharing, Caring and if the Good Guys win, there will be no swearing!

Not a big fan of crock pots. I accidentally broke the bride's crock pot about a year ago.  My darling daughter gave her a new one for Christmas.

I do however pack a burner and LP gas in the back of the van, so I can cook, heat and reheat on site.

Still working on my version of "Gumbo".

I'll Hola at Ya!

 8)    8) 
RAK


----------



## Juliev (Sep 29, 2004)

well, I love crockpots.. especially when I have to work all day... and this time of year, I love stews/soups.. and I have always had good luck with them.. that was nice of your daughter to do that.

I still have all kinds of ideas ... even without the use of the crockpot.. lol.


----------



## firsthyme (Oct 3, 2004)

*Firsthyme Gumbo*

 

Friday night we put it all together, lots of laughs, pot luck, Mumbo Gumbo.
Regretably the Good Guys lost it in the fourth quater.

Thank you all for the insight, input and direction. My version of Gumbo is a combination of what I learned from you all.

It Went like this:

Chicken, Sausage and Shrimp Gumbo

Ingredients:
2 1/2 Lbs.     Chicken thighs (skinned, boned, cubed)
1 Lb.  each    Kielbasa and Andouille (cut in half moon slices)
2 lbs.            Shrimp (IQF raw, peeled and deveined, 16-20's)
4 cups          Onion   (chopped)
2 cups          Celery  (chopped)
2 cups          Bell Pepper  (chopped)
4 tbsp.         Garlic   (Fresh, minced)
3 cups          Tomatos (San Marzano, whole plum (chopped) with juice)
1 lb.             Okra (IQF cut)
4 qts.           Chicken Stock (5 tbps. chicken base to 4 qts. boiling water)
1 tbsp.         Cayene Pepper
1 tbsp.         Cumin
1 tbsp.         Black Pepper (Italian, cracked)
1 tbsp.         Crushed Red Pepper
1 tbsp.         Oregano
2 tbsp.         Paprika
2 tbsp.         Thyme
2 tbsp.         Parsley

1/2 cup        Roux (4 oz. Lard (yes Lard) to 4 oz. flour)

2 cups.         Cooked Rice (made the night before, offered to the side)

Preparation:

Pre-Game:

The night before I started the soup and brought it to 90% completion.

First I started the roux in a sauce pan over med heat, steadfast at the stir. When it reached the color of peanut butter (about 10 minutes & 1/2 bottle of sam Adams). I removed it from the stove and allowed it to cool (stirring now and then to keep it smooth). The color darkened to about the color of milk chocolate.

In a stock pot (the main event) Saute (in enough oil to get the job done)
Onions, Celery, Bell Pepper, Garlic. Once sofened, add All dry herbs and spices, when aromatic, add tomatos and stock, bring to a boil and simmer.

While this is going on I stir fried the sausage and chicken in a separate skillet (the point was to try to develop some depth of flavor by making the meats golden brown and delicious). Once cooked, I added the meats to the stock and continued to simmer. At this point I added the roux and allowed the stew to thicken.

Again in a separate skillet I sauted the shrimp and the okra but did not add them to the soup.

chilled all and packed in ice over night. (Three Sam's Down)

Game day:

I brought the Gumbo to the boil and added the cooked shrimp and fried okra to the pot. Bit of a simmer and let her rip!

Firsthyme Gumbo was Souper!

Thanks again for your help!!!!

 8)    8) 
RAK


----------



## Juliev (Oct 3, 2004)

Wow... sounds like a great gumbo!! Glad you had fun, but sorry to hear your guys lost it    .. you do this every week, right?  if so, sounds like a way that you can really get creative... keep us posted on what you do or if you need any other ideas.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 3, 2004)

Awesome job, firsthyme.  Well executed, and with all the good stuff included.  Personally, I would have done a whole Sam while stirring the roux, but maybe I drink faster than you....


----------

